# Original Version of Hwa Sun



## JWLuiza (Mar 2, 2010)

If anyone knows the published version of Hwa Sun and wouldn't mind answering a few questions, please PM me. I am working on the version published in Vol 2., just for fun. I don't plan on teaching anyone, just curious about the body mechanics.


----------



## DMcHenry (Mar 2, 2010)

I know the Mi Guk Kwan does that hyung, but from what I heard now that it's released by the MDK it's different.

I know one of the parts that was changed in the MGK by GM Ferraro was the sitting position with the double backfist, they took that out.


----------

